# Vic 2017 Xmas Case Swap



## idzy

Vic 2017 Xmas Case Swap

Attendees
1. Idzy
2. 
3. 
4. 

Cubists
1. Idzy
2. 
3. 
4.

Swappers
1. 
2. 
3. 
4.


----------



## mofox1

Shit man, your worse than bloody Myer.


----------



## technobabble66

Vic 2017 Xmas Case Swap

Attendees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. 
4. 

Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. 
4.

Swappers
1. 
2. 
3. Technobabble66
4.


----------



## idzy

Vic 2017 Xmas Case Swap

Attendees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. 
4. 

Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. 
4.

Swappers
1. Idzy 
2. 
3. Technobabble66
4.


----------



## Mardoo

Vic 2017 Xmas Case Swap

Attendees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. 

Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4.

Swappers
1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Vic 2017 Xmas Case Swap

Attendees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. 
69. DJ_L3thAL

Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL

Swappers
1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL


----------



## VP Brewing




----------



## JB

Vic 2017 Xmas Cyase Swap
Attendees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL

Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty

Swappers
1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty


----------



## reardo

JB said:


> Vic 2017 Xmas Cyase Swap
> Attendees
> 1. Idzy
> 2. Technobabble66
> 3. Mardoo
> 4. JB
> 5. Sleeping beauty
> 69. DJ_L3thAL
> 7. Reardo
> 
> Cubists
> 1. Idzy
> 2. Technobabble66
> 3. Mardoo
> 4. DJ_L3thAL
> 5. JB
> 6. Sleeping beauty
> 7. Reardo
> 
> Swappers
> 1. Idzy
> 2. Mardoo
> 3. Technobabble66
> 4. DJ_L3thAL
> 5. JB
> 6. Sleepy beauty


7. Reardo


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Q. Are the cubes at least filled?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Vic 2017 Xmas Cyase Swap
Attendees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 

Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 

Swappers
1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid


----------



## AJ80

Vic 2017 Xmas Cyase Swap
Attendees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80

Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80

Swappers
1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80


----------



## Whiteferret

Vicroads.vic.gov.au 2017 Xmas Cyase Swap

Attendees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret


Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret

Swappers
1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret


----------



## GrumpyPaul

2017 Xmas Cyase Swap

Attendees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul


Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul

Swappers
1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret 
11.GrumpyPaul


----------



## JB

whiteferret said:


> Vicroads.vic.gov.au 2017 Xmas Cyase Swap



This event will be sponsored, Wayne?


----------



## MartinOC

2017 Xmas Cyase Swap

Attendees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC


Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC

Swappers
1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret 
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC


----------



## malt junkie

2017 Xmas Cyase Swap

Attendees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie


Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC

Swappers
1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret 
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC


----------



## VP Brewing

2017 Xmas Cyase Swap

Attendees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing

Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing 

Swappers
1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret 
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing


----------



## mmmyummybeer

VP Brewing said:


> 2017 Xmas Cyase Swap
> Attendees
> 1. Idzy
> 2. Technobabble66
> 3. Mardoo
> 4. JB
> 5. Sleeping beauty
> 69. DJ_L3thAL
> 7. Reardo
> 8. Nullnvoid
> 9. AJ80
> 10. Whiteferret
> 11.GrumpyPaul
> 12. MartinOC
> 13. Malt junkie
> 14. VP Brewing
> 15. mmmyummybeer
> Cubists
> 1. Idzy
> 2. Technobabble66
> 3. Mardoo
> 4. DJ_L3thAL
> 5. JB
> 6. Sleeping beauty
> 7. Reardo
> 8. Nullnvoid
> 9. AJ80
> 10. Whiteferret
> 11.GrumpyPaul
> 12. MartinOC
> 13. VP Brewing
> 14. mmmyummybeer
> Swappers
> 1. Idzy
> 2. Mardoo
> 3. Technobabble66
> 4. DJ_L3thAL
> 5. JB
> 6. Sleepy beauty
> 7. Reardo
> 8. Nullnvoid
> 9. AJ80
> 10. Whiteferret
> 11.GrumpyPaul
> 12. MartinOC
> 13. VP Brewing


----------



## reardo

mmmyummybeer said:


> VP Brewing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 Xmas Cyase Swap
> Attendees
> 1. Idzy
> 2. Technobabble66
> 3. Mardoo
> 4. JB
> 5. Sleeping beauty
> 69. DJ_L3thAL
> 7. Reardo
> 8. Nullnvoid
> 9. AJ80
> 10. Whiteferret
> 11.GrumpyPaul
> 12. MartinOC
> 13. Malt junkie
> 14. VP Brewing
> 15. mmmyummybeer
> 16. Bigchamp
> Cubists
> 1. Idzy
> 2. Technobabble66
> 3. Mardoo
> 4. DJ_L3thAL
> 5. JB
> 6. Sleeping beauty
> 7. Reardo
> 8. Nullnvoid
> 9. AJ80
> 10. Whiteferret
> 11.GrumpyPaul
> 12. MartinOC
> 13. VP Brewing
> 14. mmmyummybeer
> 15. Bigchamp
> Swappers
> 1. Idzy
> 2. Mardoo
> 3. Technobabble66
> 4. DJ_L3thAL
> 5. JB
> 6. Sleepy beauty
> 7. Reardo
> 8. Nullnvoid
> 9. AJ80
> 10. Whiteferret
> 11.GrumpyPaul
> 12. MartinOC
> 13. VP Brewing
> 14. Mmmyummybeer
> 15. Bigchamp
Click to expand...


----------



## TheWiggman

2017 Xymas Cyase Sywap
Attendees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17. TheWiggman
Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing 
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
Swappers
1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret 
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp 
16. TheWiggman


----------



## Mardoo

Is there a location for this yet?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Mildura I thought?


----------



## Curly79

Yeah think so. Where's next winter swap?


----------



## Mardoo

Mildura is winter I thought. This is for summer. MoM? AwesomeFury??? You guys are Xmas in July, right?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Ohh I thought this was for that. Is there a list for the winter one already? They have been planned so far in advance I cannot keep up


----------



## Nullnvoid

Ohh I thought this was for that. Is there a list for the winter one already? They have been planned so far in advance I cannot keep up


----------



## Mardoo

2020 baby! Catch up or leave the race!


----------



## Curly79

2017 Xmas in July is in Mildura. Just googled it.


----------



## mofox1

2017 Xymas Cyase Sywap
Attendyees
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17. TheWiggman
18. Mofox1
Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing 
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
Swappers
1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret 
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp 
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1


----------



## Nullnvoid

Who is big champ?


----------



## technobabble66

Ask reardo. 
He entered BigChamp.


----------



## Nullnvoid

technobabble66 said:


> Ask reardo.
> He entered BigChamp.


Yeah, was wondering if he put himself down as BigChamp......even though he was already on the list


----------



## Yob

Might be a local lad


----------



## Nullnvoid

Sounds like a good guy


----------



## VP Brewing

That's Reardos brother in law, Hayden. He came to the Xmas in July swap for a few hours. Got into brewing AG about 6 months ago.


----------



## droid

...


----------



## droid

2017 Xmas Case Swap

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17. TheWiggman
18. Mofox1
19. droid

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing 
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1

*Swappers*

1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret 
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp 
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1


----------



## mofox1

technobabble66 said:


> Ask reardo.
> He entered BigChamp.


Might also ask him if he intended to put Tracey down as a swapper.. I think she only added herself as a cuber.

On a side note. I like how the swapper list is now last, looks like the swap day brew is now the main draw card! ;-)


----------



## mofox1

droid said:


> 2017 Xmas Case Swap


Aww, you're spoiling the fun Droiyd.


----------



## Nullnvoid

mofox1 said:


> On a side note. I like how the swapper list is now last, looks like the swap day brew is now the main draw card! ;-)




I noticed this too and thought the same!

But think this is actually the case, it seemed like second fiddle on the weekend.


----------



## reardo

Nullnvoid said:


> Sounds like a good guy


 he's not a bad bloke. Can hold his drink like VP. Not sure if that's saying much to be honest.....[emoji23]


----------



## mofox1

reardo said:


> he's not a bad bloke. Can hold his drink like VP. Not sure if that's saying much to be honest.....[emoji23]


How ya goin? h34r: h34r:


----------



## reardo

Rejuvenated. I had a month bender prior to the weekend of being sober. Back to normal now


----------



## VP Brewing

reardo said:


> he's not a bad bloke. Can hold his drink like VP. Not sure if that's saying much to be honest.....[emoji23]


So many beers, so little time......


----------



## TheWiggman

Pretty sure that's a reference to all VP was saying Sat night (when he wasn't standing on chairs)


----------



## Midnight Brew

I’m hosting.

2017 Vic Summer case swap.

Location: North Croydon
It’s back to the East.

Alright the info so far:
It’ll either be last weekend of November (25th) or early (2nd) December. The former is more likely as people drop like flies during the last 2 weeks at that time of year and we never seem to get a full swap. Lets aim for the full 24!

Accommodation:
It'll be a weekend affair with brewers arriving from far and wide Friday night with the brew commencing Saturday morning. I recommend people stay for the weekend. I have a short strip backyard and a HUGE reserve behind my house suitable for tents and swags. Yeah it’s council land but you’ll all be gone by the time they investigate Monday morning.

By the looks of the cube list it’s another massive brew. This calls for a head brewer. Happy to assist but I suspect I will be too busy to take the reigns. 3 phase power on site and the brew will be run in the garage (3 phase).

We also need a chief of food. Again more then happy to help out. There is a BBQ onsite and I’ll have to verify, but I believe there is some sort of spit arrangement that fits the BBQ.

[SIZE=11pt]Oh and that puts me at #20 swap list and #18 on the cube list.[/SIZE]


----------



## Nullnvoid

I seem to remember Jesse dropping me in to be head brewer at this one. 

Now I'm happy to do it remembering I have no idea what I am doing. 

Or any idea what I'm doing. 

But if you can get passed that, happy to play act the role 

And I would prefer the December date. Less kids to leave at home.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Also as per normal, my spit can attend . Loves it.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Happy for you to take the role Russ. Noted about the spit and date. Cheers mate!


----------



## Mardoo

Ya know, we could just do 10 x 50L batches on your Braumeister and save some equipment hassles... h34r:

Never.


----------



## idzy

Hi Guys, we have confirmed on the weekend that the date of the swap weekend will be: November 24th-26th 2017.


----------



## technobabble66

Is this the one at Chez Cam?

No longer can I just write in "Case Swap" for Saturday. Gotta cover at least the Friday as well now [emoji57]

And we need to start nominating recipe & head brewer....


----------



## husky

2017 Xmas Case Swap

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17. TheWiggman
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing 
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky

*Swappers*

1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret 
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp 
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky


----------



## droid

2017 Xmas Case Swap

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17. TheWiggman
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing 
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
*Swappers*

1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret 
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp 
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid


----------



## laxation

Absolutely!

2017 Xmas Case Swap

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17. TheWiggman
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing 
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation

*Swappers*

1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret 
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp 
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation


----------



## Nullnvoid

technobabble66 said:


> And we need to start nominating recipe & head brewer....



Think I have already been handed the role for this one  Unless anyone else has an absolute burning desire after seeing how easily Mofox handled it on the weekend? 

Otherwise I should start a recipe thread!


----------



## Midnight Brew

Probably a good idea I actually add myself to the list.

2017 Xmas Case Swap - Hosted by Midnight Brew in North Croydon

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17. TheWiggman
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew 

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing 
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew

*Swappers*

1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret 
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp 
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew


----------



## malt junkie

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17. TheWiggman
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew 

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing 
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew

*Swappers*

1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret 
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp 
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22.Malt Junkie


----------



## technobabble66

Nullnvoid said:


> Think I have already been handed the role for this one  Unless anyone else has an absolute burning desire after seeing how easily Mofox handled it on the weekend?
> 
> Otherwise I should start a recipe thread!


Alrighty Rusty. 
Yep, might as well start the thread. 
Any thoughts on what you might be keen on, or was a general consensus indicated on the weekend?
Belgian (Westy8!), hoppy/IPA, Red, dark, ...


----------



## Nullnvoid

I'm thinking a SMASH  hahaha


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Oats and Mosaic?


----------



## Nullnvoid

That's it!


----------



## mofox1

Oh man, how about a mild this time?


----------



## Nullnvoid

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/victorian-2017-xmas-case-swap-recipe.95659/

Come over to my place to talk all things recipe.


----------



## malt junkie

For mine, 
we have the big brew in the bag, it seems now par for the course, that what is aimed at we hit or so close it's not a discussion. Perhaps we continue the dogs breakfast but aim out side the box and maybe slightly smaller. 
I know a lot of us are truly impressed with the offerings from AJ80 etal, I say we head down the path of a second smaller brew (<200L) specifically aimed at the sour end of town. Also that EVERY cuber bring 1.5L of their cube to the next swap (if they attend) for others to sample. We learn from each other, the mystical powers of yeasts and bugs should be shared with all.

2c

MJ


----------



## technobabble66

malt junkie said:


> For mine,
> we have the big brew in the bag, it seems now par for the course, that what is aimed at we hit or so close it's not a discussion. Perhaps we continue the dogs breakfast but aim out side the box and maybe slightly smaller.
> ...


Yes



malt junkie said:


> ...
> I know a lot of us are truly impressed with the offerings from AJ80 etal, I say we head down the path of a second smaller brew (<200L) specifically aimed at the sour end of town....


Yeah, ... but no. 



malt junkie said:


> ... Also that EVERY cuber bring 1.5L of their cube to the next swap (if they attend) for others to sample. We learn from each other, the mystical powers of yeasts and bugs should be shared with all.


Definitely agree. 

[emoji1]


----------



## TSMill

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66 
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17. TheWiggman
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew 

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing 
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew

*Swappers*

1. Idzy 
2. Mardoo 
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret 
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp 
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22.Malt Junkie
23. TSMILL

Hope I did that right.....technologically limited.


----------



## technobabble66

malt junkie said:


> For mine,
> we have the big brew in the bag, it seems now par for the course, that what is aimed at we hit or so close it's not a discussion. Perhaps we continue the dogs breakfast but aim out side the box and maybe slightly smaller.



In agreement with the first bit, I'd advocate a bigger beer for the Saturday; then maybe a lighter one for the Friday, like a 4-5%-er. I have doubts a mild would work well because of the need to more rapidly shift mash through the sacch steps, but ~4.5-5% of something English, Amber or Pacific might be nice. I'm really thinking of the time constraint- ie: set up Friday arvo, maybe don't mash in until 6-7pm, makes for a long night if it's a bigger/complex beer. 

I s'pose conversely we could do a big/complex beer, but just look at cubing into smaller 10L cubes (to keep the mash & boil volume smaller, hence quicker).


----------



## GrumpyPaul

malt junkie said:


> For mine,
> we have the big brew in the bag,
> 
> MJ



Fark...imagine the size of the bag if you did do BIAB in the BFK


----------



## malt junkie

technobabble66 said:


> Yeah, ... but no.
> [emoji1]


I feel where your coming from, for some beers the process, risk and extended aging and cross contamination are daunting, the other side of the coin is we have some serious sours turning up at the next few swaps and we have brewers extending their knowledge and braking out of a comfort zone. 


GrumpyPaul said:


> Fark...imagine the size of the bag if you did do BIAB in the BFK


GP you know we're all over the big batch, hell why not do it 1V!!! BTW your lifting the bag!


----------



## husky

malt junkie said:


> GP you know we're all over the big batch, hell why not do it1V!!! BTW your lifting the bag!



Malt pipe and hoist for BFK? Doable.


----------



## Mardoo

Now that'd be a hell of a sack!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Hate to be the bag squeezer...


----------



## technobabble66

malt junkie said:


> I feel where your coming from, for some beers the process, risk and extended aging and cross contamination are daunting, the other side of the coin is we have some serious sours turning up at the next few swaps and we have brewers extending their knowledge and braking out of a comfort zone.
> ...


Yeah, i suppose so long as it's soured by fermentation rather than in the kettle, it probably doesn't matter anyway (which i *believe* AJ does it via the fermentation to get a smoother sour; as opposed to soured in kettle). 
That way, if peeps want a sour, they throw in the appropriate bugs, and if you don't then just ferment as per normal.

Not that i'm totally against sours. As you say, the sours turning up to the Swaps have been fantastic. However, i've tried some others (esp commercials) that haven't been great, and generally just aren't interested in going down that path yet. The Mildy Boys Flanders Red from the 2014 Xmas Swap at idzy's is still one of the best beers i've ever had, so maybe one day i'll give it a crack


----------



## malt junkie

There are a few different souring methods, we could include 2 or three of these with th recipe.

EG. pitch bugs for 24-36h reboil add hops chill and ferment or use specific blend , WLP665 WLP630 etc

Adding fruit, ferment temps etc etc will have significant effects, and we should see a good variety of differing beers form the same batch.


----------



## Dr_Rocks

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17. TheWiggman
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22. Dr_Rocks

*Swappers*

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22.Malt Junkie
23. TSMILL
24. Dr_Rocks

Be gentle it's my first time..


----------



## AJ80

technobabble66 said:


> Yeah, i suppose so long as it's soured by fermentation rather than in the kettle, it probably doesn't matter anyway (which i *believe* AJ does it via the fermentation to get a smoother sour; as opposed to soured in kettle).
> That way, if peeps want a sour, they throw in the appropriate bugs, and if you don't then just ferment as per normal.
> 
> Not that i'm totally against sours. As you say, the sours turning up to the Swaps have been fantastic. However, i've tried some others (esp commercials) that haven't been great, and generally just aren't interested in going down that path yet. The Mildy Boys Flanders Red from the 2014 Xmas Swap at idzy's is still one of the best beers i've ever had, so maybe one day i'll give it a crack



This is a tricky one techno. I've done both and have had cracking examples of both (JB's raspberry Berliner at this swap is a case in point of an excellent kettle soured beer). You're right though, I've had a few Aussie commercial kettle soured beers that had been downright awful. 

From my own experiences only, a kettle sour will give a really nice, clean and refreshing, but 'simple' acidity. Quick turnaround and no need for separate 'sour' gear are other positives. That said, not sure if we've got the patience to kettle sour in the BFK for 24-48 hours! A mixed fermentation however gives me a more complex acidity and introduces funk from the brettanomyces. This takes much longer and you probably should have a second set of plastic gear dedicated to it. 

Sour isn't for everyone, but I reckon everyone should try and have a crack at it if their keen. A swap beer sour batch would certainly get my vote if enough peeps were keen!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Do we have enough gear to do a small simultaneous sour brew in the "small" 200lt kettle - almost a demo brew for those that are interested in kettle souring to see how it all works.


----------



## malt junkie

GrumpyPaul said:


> Do we have enough gear to do a small simultaneous sour brew in the "small" 200lt kettle - almost a demo brew for those that are interested in kettle souring to see how it all works.


small batch, small cubes say to 10-15L each, a flanders or berliner to kick things off.

No I'm not putting my hand up! (at least till my ankle goes down)


----------



## Nullnvoid

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17. TheWiggman
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22. Dr_Rocks

*Swappers*

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22.Malt Junkie
23. TSMILL
24. Dr_Rocks

You have to come now @Grott


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Woa.Found it. Losing track of all the Vic Case swap threads..

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17. TheWiggman
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer

*Swappers*

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. TheWiggman
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22.Malt Junkie
23. TSMILL
24. Dr_Rocks
25. Danscraftbeer


----------



## TheWiggman

In the interests of sustaining my marriage I'm going to have to withdraw.

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Sleeping beauty
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17. 
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleeping beauty
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. 
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer

*Swappers*

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Sleepy beauty
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16. 
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22.Malt Junkie
23. TSMILL
24. Dr_Rocks
25. Danscraftbeer


----------



## Midnight Brew

TheWiggman said:


> In the interests of sustaining my marriage I'm going to have to withdraw.



Noooooooooooooooooooo!
I was looking forward to your awesome Belgian beers!


----------



## malt junkie

TheWiggman said:


> In the interests of sustaining my marriage I'm going to have to withdraw.


On the flip side of that, SWMBO has approved on going facial hair! And swap attendances


----------



## droid

TheWiggman said:


> In the interests of sustaining my marriage I'm going to have to withdraw.



Boooo


----------



## idzy

TheWiggman said:


> In the interests of sustaining my marriage I'm going to have to withdraw.


I drafted about 10 replies, but we have already discussed this.


----------



## TheWiggman

Have some likes.
It's BS but I taking a week off on the first week of November for a golf trip with my rellies. The addition of the swap weekend won't fly. My blood will boil if I talk about it more and besides it's not the same without a fire in front of me. I'm still mad-keen to participate in the swap if I manage to make it to Melbourne before Christmas. If I can drop the bottles off I'll grab the swaps at a later date. I'll do a Belgian strong or something equally manly.
May your swap beers be free of infection, and if they aren't may they be to AJ's tastes.


----------



## AJ80

TheWiggman said:


> Have some likes.
> It's BS but I taking a week off on the first week of November for a golf trip with my rellies. The addition of the swap weekend won't fly. My blood will boil if I talk about it more and besides it's not the same without a fire in front of me. I'm still mad-keen to participate in the swap if I manage to make it to Melbourne before Christmas. If I can drop the bottles off I'll grab the swaps at a later date. I'll do a Belgian strong or something equally manly.
> May your swap beers be free of infection, and if they aren't may they be to AJ's tastes.




Shame you can't make it. And yes, that infected Belgian you brought along was damn delicious.


----------



## reardo

Hi guys. I have a question in relation to priming for the imperial stout I brewed with VP about a month ago. 
I have it crash chilling atm. I want to bottle it in 650ml glass bottles but I'm unsure on the best way to carb it. I usually use carb drops from coopers for ales in stubbies and 750ml long necks which always works fine, but this is different. 
I fermented it at 18c, and finished off at 21c. 
Some online calculators suggest to prime at the temp of the beer as it goes into the bottle (2c atm) yet some say to prime at the highest fermentation temp (21c). 
Should I rack into secondary fermenter and and add required sugar? Do you boil the sugar to syrup and add?
Very confused and hoping your help can make me get this right because the flavour of this beer is top shelf!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I think the highest fermentation temp is the best guide because CO2 that's evaporated out of solution won't be reabsorbed when you drop the temp back (in most situations).

I think boiling your priming solution is more about sanitising the water than the sugar, plus dissolving the sugar down with heat into solution. So if you used known sanitary water and can mix it in cold I wouldn't be too fussed, probably easier to boil for 15mins to dissolve sugar though and cool quickly... good luck!


----------



## JB

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer

*Swappers*

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22.Malt Junkie
23. TSMILL
24. Dr_Rocks
25. Danscraftbeer


----------



## reardo

Apologies again fellas but my wife is due right around the time of the swap weekend. Unfortunately I'll have to miss this one too. 

I still plan to be in the swap though and I'd also like to collect a cube too. Let me know if this is ok and if not I'll fix it up. 

Cheers [emoji482] 

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew 
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22.Malt Junkie
23. TSMILL
24. Dr_Rocks
25. Danscraftbeer


----------



## droid

link to for-sale thread for this case swap


----------



## malt junkie

Still trying to figure out what to brew for this..... perplexing..


----------



## droid

malt junkie said:


> Still trying to figure out what to brew for this..... perplexing..



Probably only a two week window left for this...just sayin


----------



## malt junkie

Yeah no pressure...


----------



## droid

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14. VP Brewing
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. VP Brewing
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid - Belgian Wit
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22.Malt Junkie
23. TSMILL
24. Dr_Rocks
25. Danscraftbeer


----------



## malt junkie

What are we brewing for this one not much time to bring it together guys


----------



## droid

malt junkie said:


> What are we brewing for this one not much time to bring it together guys


https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/victorian-2017-xmas-case-swap-recipe.95659/


----------



## VP Brewing

I'm out. Dammit.




Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13.
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13.
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid - Belgian Wit
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22.Malt Junkie
23. TSMILL
24. Dr_Rocks
25. Danscraftbeer


----------



## GrumpyPaul

What date was the swap? Can't find it anywhere


----------



## laxation

24-26 November


----------



## MartinOC

OK, 'fess-up ya bastards! Which plonker thought it would be a terribly jolly wheeze to put me down as a swapper for this? Everyone knows I don't brew these days

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13.
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. 
13.
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid - Belgian Wit
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22.Malt Junkie
23. TSMILL
24. Dr_Rocks
25. Danscraftbeer

Maybe it was me??


----------



## Nullnvoid

MartinOC said:


> OK, 'fess-up ya bastards! Which plonker thought it would be a terribly jolly wheeze to put me down as a swapper for this? Everyone knows I don't brew these days.




Easy enough to work out 


Also. Now begins the big drop out. Hahahaha.


----------



## malt junkie

yep too many RIS's post #16 you put yer self in it.


----------



## MartinOC

MartinOC said:


> Maybe it was me??



Guilty as charged


----------



## MartinOC

malt junkie said:


> yep too many RIS's post #16 you put yer self in it.


I throw myself upon the mercy of the court....


----------



## Mardoo

So what are you brewing?


----------



## MartinOC

Tea - on a daily basis.


----------



## v8trol

Without reading through everything is it the 25th or the 2nd? Cheers boys


----------



## malt junkie

24-26 /11


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL - only able to make Saturday morning/lunch time due to family commitments :'(
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13.
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL - Melbourne Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. 
13.
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid - Belgian Wit
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22.Malt Junkie
23. TSMILL
24. Dr_Rocks
25. Danscraftbeer


----------



## malt junkie

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL - only able to make Saturday morning/lunch time due to family commitments :'(
7. malt mule
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15. mmmyummybeer
16. Bigchamp
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13.
14. mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL - Melbourne Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12.malt mule
13.
14. Mmmyummybeer
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid - Belgian Wit
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22.Malt Junkie- Golden wheat 4.5%
23. TSMILL
24. Dr_Rocks
25. Danscraftbeer

Due to health issues, I won't be able to brew again before swap, so You guys are getting my golden wheat currently in the fermenter. Young John (malt mule) will be knocking out an American stout later this week. At this stage I will still be attending.


----------



## Mardoo

What's up mate? You OK?


----------



## technobabble66

+1 wtf is up? The back??


----------



## malt junkie

Well yeah put mini me's lunch in his bag and back not so good. But thats par for the course. Have to wait for some test on other stuff(30/11), or wait till shit gets worse. Hopefully I just keep keeping on atleast till after swap!! Though nazi hospitals don't let you drink..... or smoke so I rather stay away from the buggers less I really need to.


----------



## technobabble66

Well, that sucks balls. Surgery looming?
Time to quit smoking?


----------



## malt junkie

If it winds up being galloping cancer the Quacks'll be; you gotta quit the fags and cut down on the drinking. Ignore the fact my non smoking, seldom drinking twin got cancer 7 years before I did, Just an anomaly. Yeah I know smoking ain't good, if I had extra weight, bad cholesterol, diabetes, or other risk factors, you could point squarely at it as being a contributing factor. Though go live in Wollongong on a bad day and you'll breath in more crap than I would smoking for a week. Anyway I'll either end up in hospital in the next few weeks or hanging out for 30/11 for tests. Either way I'm comin' to swap, on wheels if I have to! Bringing RIS for Friday night


----------



## technobabble66

Ah fkn crud. 
Hopefully not the Big C!!!. 

And i don't mean Cocko.

Though, hopefully not him either.

Uh, inside you, i mean.

Unless, like, that's your thing.
In which case, that's, like, totally ok, dude.

The leather stuff as well.
All totally fine.

But either way, maybe ditch the darts.
Or not, totally fine by me.

ANYWAY..., looking forward to seeing you at the Case Swap!*
Hope you're ok, dude.



* and Cocko too.


----------



## droid

best wishes Mike


----------



## Curly79

All the best Mike [emoji106]


----------



## Mardoo

Let us know how it goes mate. All the best.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Yeah mate best wishes Mike, far far far from an easy thing to deal with and hope your family are holding up through it too!


----------



## laxation

Wishing you all the best Mike!


----------



## malt junkie

Lads I'll be fine, thanks for the kind words. Besides god (or what ever deity is running the joint) hates me way too much to let me die yet!


----------



## AJ80

All the very best mate. Terrible news and hope you're ok.


----------



## micbrew

Oh holy crap [emoji90] .. Mike just seen this ... we are all thinking [emoji4] good thoughts for you and the family


----------



## malt junkie

OK now back to beer. 
The malt mule will be brewing Wednesday, Breakfast stout, so question is yeast. I have a Mystery vial from midnight on the plate that'll be stepped to 1L tonight, or I have Cry havoc and San diego super yeast on their way from CB.


----------



## MartinOC

Silly bugger!

You should've called for a check-in. We're pulling yeast from stock on a regular basis as they get close to BB date & they're freebies (we've got HEAPS of them! All free to a good cause). We could've included a few vials with your order.

Latest offerings included English Ale blend, which would've been perfect for a breakfast stout.

BTW, we sent your lost dhurries box with your yeasties. Up to you if you want to smoke soapy grass-clippings, 'though......


----------



## malt junkie

What don't kill ya only makes ya stronga! I was going to call too!!!New smokes taste better yer right!


----------



## malt junkie

@MartinOC yeast arrived and in fridge- cheers Mate!


----------



## technobabble66

malt junkie said:


> OK now back to beer.
> The malt mule will be brewing Wednesday, Breakfast stout, so question is yeast. I have a Mystery vial from midnight on the plate that'll be stepped to 1L tonight, or I have Cry havoc and San diego super yeast on their way from CB.


Mystery Yeast! The other 2 sound like crap yankie options for a stout - keep them for the IPAs.
How did he go yesterday?


----------



## technobabble66

Out of interest, is it ok to shift the numbers up a little on the Swap List? (e.g.: has anyone in the top 6-7 already labelled their bottles?)
I noticed the list crept up to 25 somehow, rather than the standard 23-24 cap. So now that we're down to 23 participants, i thought i might shift it to fill the slots up to 23 and cap it there (that way its 22 for everyone, 1 for yourself, plus 1 for the host or anyone else deserving it such as the head brewer & co). How's that sound?

EDIT:
so it would look like this:

*Swappers*
1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL - Melbourne Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. malt mule
13. Mmmyummybeer
14. Bigchamp
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Golden wheat 4.5%
21. TSMILL
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)


----------



## malt junkie

technobabble66 said:


> Mystery Yeast! The other 2 sound like crap yankie options for a stout - keep them for the IPAs.
> How did he go yesterday?



I think the Mystery yeast is essex ale WLP 022, brewing got delayed puting the stout down tonight. 

IPA .... mmmm, not a bad plan!

the wheat is finished but thinking of throwing some fruit at it, suggestions welcome.


----------



## Mardoo

Pineapple.


----------



## technobabble66

WLP-022 would be great for it.

Not a big fan of fruit in beer, but **** it, it's always good to experiment! Have you considered mandarins? - plentiful, cheap, and i reckon it'd work well in a wheatie. Maybe pineapple + mandarin?


----------



## Mardoo

Marshmallows.


----------



## micbrew

PoPcOrN ...with some crunch perhaps


----------



## technobabble66

I'm concerned with what youse peoples consider fruit. 

How about throwing some flowers at it, instead of fruit.?
Like, say, hops??
[emoji6]


----------



## malt junkie

technobabble66 said:


> I'm concerned with what youse peoples consider fruit.
> 
> How about throwing some flowers at it, instead of fruit.?
> Like, say, hops??
> [emoji6]




Flowers I've got Galaxy or Cascade or I have 1.5kg Raspberries that have been defrosting on the bench for 3 hrs.


----------



## TSMill

[

*Swappers*
1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL - Melbourne Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. malt mule
13. Mmmyummybeer
14. Bigchamp
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Golden wheat 4.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)


----------



## AJ80

Soooo I'm not going to have time to brew and ferment something out for this swap, but what I do have is a couple of better bottles of aged sour that are good to go (one pale one dark with rye). Very happy to share, but is everyone happy with champagne bottles? These are beers that can be aged for many years (if you can wait!) and champagne bottles will do a better job than PET.


----------



## technobabble66

Sounds fine, AJ, if you're willing to part with 24 of your aged sours. You might not be getting quite the same quality back [emoji1]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

*Swappers*
1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. malt mule
13. Mmmyummybeer
14. Bigchamp
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Golden wheat 4.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)


Change of name to a more appropriate one [emoji23][emoji481]


----------



## Mardoo

Oooo, I just happen to have been contemplating the effect of rye in sours the other day, hint hint.

And champagne bottles would be fine. They're all rated to at least 6 volumes, good ones to 9 volumes.


----------



## AJ80

technobabble66 said:


> Sounds fine, AJ, if you're willing to part with 24 of your aged sours. You might not be getting quite the same quality back [emoji1]



Well it's all I've got that can be bottled by swap day! Hopefully we'll make it to 24 this time round...

Edit: should have said this earlier. The quality of beers over the last umpteen swaps I've been part of has been absolutely top notch. The swap beers are always fantastic.


----------



## Dr_Rocks

Fellas,

First time swapper, long time drinker. What size bottles do we swap? 

I don't want to be that guy that rocks up with 375ml bottles and leaves with a stack of king browns.


----------



## AJ80

Dr_Rocks said:


> Fellas,
> 
> First time swapper, long time drinker. What size bottles do we swap?
> 
> I don't want to be that guy that rocks up with 375ml bottles and leaves with a stack of king browns.



750ml bottles are the go for swaps.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Dr_Rocks said:


> Fellas,
> 
> First time swapper, long time drinker. What size bottles do we swap?
> 
> I don't want to be that guy that rocks up with 375ml bottles and leaves with a stack of king browns.


750ml PET bottles being the safety standard. Yeah I know some people shun plastic but its the best no stress safety option etc.
Honestly I haven't found any negative long term effects at all in the quality of the beer in PET bottles, so far. 2+ years bottled being the longest in my experience.
(With the exception for AJ80. Someone who wants to share a long shelfer boutique in a heavy glass champagne bottle well you just cant say no to that!)


----------



## Dr_Rocks

Danscraftbeer said:


> 750ml PET bottles being the safety standard. Yeah I know some people shun plastic but its the best no stress safety option etc.
> Honestly I haven't found any negative long term effects at all in the quality of the beer in PET bottles, so far. 2+ years bottled being the longest in my experience.
> (With the exception for AJ80. Someone who wants to share a long shelfer boutique in a heavy glass champagne bottle well you just cant say no to that!)


Thanks guys. I'll get some 750ml PET bottles. Looking forward to the meet!


----------



## technobabble66

AJ80 said:


> ...Edit: should have said this earlier. The quality of beers over the last umpteen swaps I've been part of has been absolutely top notch. The swap beers are always fantastic.


DJ is not the only one fronting an Aussie Bitter. Just sayin ... 


And yeah, @Dr_Rocks, the standard bottle for swaps is the 740mL PET. It means if anyone accidentally hands over 24 over-carbed bottle bombs, the worst that happens is mess rather than grenades.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Rezza Bitter?


----------



## technobabble66

Lucky guess!



Rezza Bitter. Just like Macleod, but a little more bitter.



Otherwise, I was going to call it The Dog.
As in, The Dog Bitter.

Get it? ... The dog bit her ....Boom, tish!!



EDIT: Correction, the original name was: 
Rezza Nekta - Just like Macleod, but a little more bittersweet.


----------



## technobabble66

Bottled mine today, so i'll definitely have an entry. Decided to go with DJ's suggestion:

*Swappers*
1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. malt mule
13. Mmmyummybeer
14. Bigchamp
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Golden wheat 4.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

-------------------------------------------
The Battle of the Bitters!!


----------



## droid

looking forward to trying some different 059 brews


----------



## technobabble66

i hope you're not expecting that from DJ & I.  There might be *subtle* differences between the 2. 
FWIW, mine was tasting pretty damn good going into the bottles, so hopefully it'll be ok when all youse swappers crack the seal.

I'll put Rusty's RyeAPA from the test run last week onto the yeast cake in the next 24hrs, so hopefully i'll also have an Aussie Alt & an Aussie RyeAPA in minikegs for tasting on the day - strictly for research purposes, of course. 
(NB: it's my second cube of the RyeAPA, so ~17L of dregs from the bottom of the kettle. Hopefully it won't be as bitter as hell. Mmmmm ... Kettle Arse ARAPA)


----------



## GrumpyPaul

*Swappers*
1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.
12. malt mule
13. Mmmyummybeer
14. Bigchamp
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Golden wheat 4.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

Sorry to say it - but I'm pulling out. Ive been busy brewing lately but its all been for my son's 21st this weekend. Doubt I'll get time to ferment anything between now and swap day. And I doubt there will be enough left after the party this weekend to bottle 24 bottles. It's also MrsGrumpy's birthday on the weekend of the swap - its one of those big ones that end in a zero so I should plan something special for her.

At best Ill be a possible maybe hope to drop in for a bit again.


----------



## Mardoo

It’s always possibly maybe hopefully nice to see you.


----------



## malt junkie

Both swap brews at or near FG, will CC Sunday, then bottle Thursday or Friday.
Issues: The Golden wheat is quite pink after the addition of raspberries.
The stout I had to back off due to time constraints and fear of stalling so OG was around 1067, currently at 1015 so a few points to go.
Both smell awesome.

ED: Just sampled the Hydro of the 'stout' I'm thinking it's closer to a Dark Ale, going to have to do another batch of this to put on tap.


----------



## JB

*Swappers*

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.
12. malt mule
13. Mmmyummybeer
14. Bigchamp
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Golden wheat 4.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)


----------



## husky

As with GP I have been flat out fermenting wort for my old mans 60th this weekend so it's looking increasingly un likely I will get a chance to enter a brew in this. There is a slight chance I can put one down next Thursday and do a super fast ferment before swap day but if there are any reservers or people wanting to enter feel free to jump in.


----------



## Dr_Rocks

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.
12. malt mule
13. Mmmyummybeer
14. Bigchamp
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Golden wheat 4.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)


----------



## droid

Pressure ferment a Saison maybe @husky


----------



## mmmyummybeer

Sorry guys were out too, not going to be able to get there for the weekend. Have taken my name of the swappers list also will be out of the attendees and cubist list too.  

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.
12. malt mule
13. 
14. Bigchamp
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Golden wheat 4.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)


----------



## mmmyummybeer

Taken name off attendees and cubist.

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15. 
16. Bigchamp
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13.
14. 
15. Bigchamp
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer


----------



## Nullnvoid

So as is the trend coming up to the swap, I'm also going to pull out of the swap. Haven't brewed and won't have time to do anything and get it fermented and bottled before the big weekend. Next one for sure....he says wondering if it will be any different.

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.
12. malt mule
13. 
14. Bigchamp
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Golden wheat 4.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)


----------



## technobabble66

Holy cow, Rusty. 
You just brewed 750L of Rusty's Rye, ffs!! 
Surely you could've snuck in a little US05/M44 without the missus knowing! [emoji6]

Or are you just being diplomatic and passing on the 059 Bitters? [emoji1]

On a serious note, it's all totally fine, this swap always has a high dropout rate, as RL gets in the way of these important things at the busier end of the year. 
I think at the swap where we brewed the Pliny there was only something like 6-10 swappers [emoji15]


----------



## malt junkie

If my calculations are correct (and at this point this flu is kicking my ass so I could be a month out or dating Cocko) we have 2 weeks to sorta sort out some stuff. Like FOOD! Now I know I'm being hopeful but I aim on having some semblance of an appetite returning by then.

I think the regular Friday night Pizza gig, and the Standard B&E rolls for breakfasts should be good.
We need to have some more input on attendances so we can have a better idea on numbers.

Now I've done my duty, I'm off to steal my sons teddy and snuggle in bed with some SOUP!


----------



## Nullnvoid

technobabble66 said:


> Holy cow, Rusty.
> You just brewed 750L of Rusty's Rye, ffs!!
> Surely you could've snuck in a little US05/M44 without the missus knowing! [emoji6]
> 
> Or are you just being diplomatic and passing on the 059 Bitters? [emoji1]
> 
> On a serious note, it's all totally fine, this swap always has a high dropout rate, as RL gets in the way of these important things at the busier end of the year.
> I think at the swap where we brewed the Pliny there was only something like 6-10 swappers [emoji15]



I knew that would come up . Unfortunately I donated a cube to a mate who is getting back into brewing and as it's a beer I really enjoy I don't want to lose anymore at the moment. Greedy I know .


----------



## reardo

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7. 
8. 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.
12. malt mule
13. 
14. 
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Golden wheat 4.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15. 
16. 
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13.
14. 
15. 
16.
17. Mofox1
18. Husky
19. droid
20. Laxation
21. Midnight Brew
22. Dr_Rocks
23. Danscraftbeer

Really sorry guys, I've totally forgotten about the entire weekend. I've taken Bigchamp and myself off the lists. Wife is due in a couple of weeks and my mate won't go if I don't. 

Again, very sorry for the late notice.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Brewers, this post had meant to some last weekend, however being exam period and a nasty case of tonsillitis, I haven't posted much lately. I'll be sending out PM's next weekend after exam period with details of the swap. 

For those who are thinking about pulling out or jumping in: You have 15 days to get something into the bottle, doesn't need to be ready to drink by the swap, just needs to be bottled by the swap. (I'll be bottling tomorrow and pitching something next weekend for the beer engine)

I'd charge myself as Chief of Food but most of you know my eating habits so I'm gonna need a volunteer to help co-ordinate the food from Friday night to Sunday morning. I'll still play a big part on the food front. If no one steps up I am happy to do it, just means there will be no animal products and will probably cost you less.

Location: North Croydon, plenty of room behind the house for tents and swags.
Onsite: 4 tap jockey Box, 3 tap keezer and....... a BEER ENGINE (**** YEH). Welcome to bring something English to run through it, I should have something ready by then.

I have the entire Friday off, no set time for first beers. PMs out next weekend. Cheers!


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Is there a BBQ, BYO self serve option? That could make things pretty casual. I don't have set times for eating and not alone I'd think. I'm also a hand in the kitchen at least. Nobody should do any dish cleaning though. At the expense of the um, paper plates? etc


----------



## Midnight Brew

Thanks for pointing that out Dan, there is a BBQ onsite and I have the AHB caseswap utility box containing consumables.

We usually have a few people up hands to bring something and together it makes up meals across the weekend.


----------



## Dr_Rocks

Danscraftbeer said:


> Is there a BBQ, BYO self serve option? That could make things pretty casual. I don't have set times for eating and not alone I'd think. I'm also a hand in the kitchen at least. Nobody should do any dish cleaning though. At the expense of the um, paper plates? etc


Agreed on all in this post. I am also in a similar position MB and will be available post exams next Friday.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

I'll bring an 8kg spare gas bottle, small BBQ's anyone? a nice option for brekky bacey & eggs sandwiches and a touch of my chilli sauce? With Midnight Brews veggie saucy stuff awwww...and the site BBQ is clean on Sunday morning. 
Easy stuff.


----------



## malt junkie

The BYO self serve thing would be fine, EXCEPT the poor 2 or 3 guys running the massive brew, won't get the chance to make or get lunch and will be too munted by dinner to cook. I'm happy to cook breakys, but a bit useless me buying anything here and carting it 120km where it'd be cheaper to buy any way.
We need numbers for:
Friday night Pizza everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
Breakfast Saturday
Lunch Saturday
Dinner Saturday
Breaky Sunday (Martin's stomach usually aint ready so that's at least -1)
We'll also need snack through out (though don't go too nuts)


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Everyone gets fed if they are hungry. I'll get there Saturday at latest and call me to feed any brewer. The Brewers of the night shall be catered for on their order I think as appropriate. 
Small package snacks good too strategically placed around. Nuts and especially any home crafted stuff.
I'll provide some good Beef Jerky!


----------



## technobabble66

Chicken wings.
We're gonna need chicken wings.
Mick was a saviour last swap or 2 with the wings. Sorry Cam, not sure what else to sub in here - fish? falafel? Actually, that nut/seed slice thingy you fronted several swaps ago was mighty tasty...

I'm assuming we'll need to do a kitty/food charge for the day(s) of the swap, so i think we're going to need that list MJ mentioned above. 
At least set a minimum, say, $10 per person to cover snacks etc on the day. And collect before the day, or at least before the drinking gets too serious.


PS: happy with cheap vego options, if that's how it eventuates.


----------



## droid

I'm happy to clean the gear out, maybe with the help of Danscraft like the winter swap.
We have a coffee machine and I will do coffee Sat and Sun.
Food is a bit tricky for me in terms of travel time and space, though we will be doing plenty at the next winter swap to redeem ourselves.


----------



## Nullnvoid

We normally eat like kings and have so much food. I reckon pizza Friday night as per normal, bacon and egg rolls for breakfasts and just a BBQ for lunch and even dinner? Bit of salad for the vegan* and we are set. 


*just kidding, I'm sure he will eat the best out of all of us


----------



## Dr_Rocks

Not sure if this will help but I can bring a large coal webber for smoking/roasting if people want to go down that route on the Saturday


----------



## malt junkie

Throwing a hunk of dead cow in the webber slow cooked for the whole day..... DINNER!


----------



## droid

food thread started


----------



## Mardoo

So at this point, the system is clearly able to put out 700L of wort, which means we have a whole heap of extra cubes available if we go for a full batch. Some hopping experimentation may be interesting across a few cubes, the wort may go well on a Belgian yeast, would definitely go well on an English yeast, Saison...not so sure. I'd be curious to see how it would come out on a Bock yeast, but aren't at all sure. Basically, there's some logical room for experimentation, but not as much with a more flavour-neutral wort.

So, if you want extra cubes, we should have 31 at the end of the day, give or take. Given that the current list stands at 20 cubes, that leaves 11 more available. Any takers? Honestly, after running through about 6 versions of hoppy ambers in the last few months, I'm a bit burned out on hoppy ambers, so I think I only want 1. Funny how that works. 

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC 
13. Bigchamp
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## technobabble66

Is there a guesstimated cost per cube?
(I'm assuming $15-25?)

(Don't forget gas, salts, whirlfloc, etc)


----------



## Mardoo

Oh, the wort would make a good base for a spiced ale. Saison, it occurs to me hit it with spicy hops like Spalt. Not sure how Spalt goes late.


----------



## Mardoo

Rough guesstimate, including gas, water, electricity, & bits is $21 per cube. We haven’t gotten pricing from Clever yet, so that’s very subject to change.


----------



## malt junkie

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Bigchamp
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## droid

@malt junkie - can't find the offer of the swag now mate but I did get one just for this occasion - cheers

Russell I have your cube clean and ready


----------



## Dr_Rocks

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Bigchamp
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## laxation

Dr_Rocks said:


> Not sure if this will help but I can bring a large coal webber for smoking/roasting if people want to go down that route on the Saturday


If you do, I'm happy to help out with keeping it going all day.

Might have some redgum chunks lying around that I can chop up as well. Let me know if you need it and I'll check the shed. Great for brisket/lamb


----------



## laxation

*Swappers*

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7. 
8. 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.
12. malt mule
13. 
14. 
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Golden wheat 4.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15. 
16. 
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Bigchamp
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## Dr_Rocks

laxation said:


> If you do, I'm happy to help out with keeping it going all day.
> 
> Might have some redgum chunks lying around that I can chop up as well. Let me know if you need it and I'll check the shed. Great for brisket/lamb


If we're doing brisket I couldn't think of a better partner in crime than red gum! Which leads me into this.....

AHB Vic 2017 Caseswap decides:

*Smoked brisket *OR *roast pork*?


----------



## MartinOC

Omnivore.


----------



## JB

Dr_Rocks said:


> If we're doing brisket I couldn't think of a better partner in crime than red gum! Which leads me into this.....
> 
> AHB Vic 2017 Caseswap decides:
> 
> *Smoked brisket *OR *roast pork*?



You had me at smoked brisket.


----------



## laxation

Dr_Rocks said:


> If we're doing brisket I couldn't think of a better partner in crime than red gum! Which leads me into this.....
> 
> AHB Vic 2017 Caseswap decides:
> 
> *Smoked brisket *OR *roast pork*?


If you can get a big enough brisket done in a day that'd be amazing! 

I can't get one done in under 20 hours (turns it into a once a year thing) So would be great to see how it's done quicker


----------



## Mardoo

*Swappers*

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7. 
8. 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.
12. malt mule
13. 
14. 
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Golden wheat 4.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15. 
16. 
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Bigchamp
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## malt junkie

*Swappers*

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7. 
8. 
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 7%
13. 
14. 
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry wheat 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15. 
16. 
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Bigchamp
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## laxation

Will there be a way to keep kegs cold? do we just chuck them in a big esky and keep it iced up?

With my beer taps being out of action I'll have almost full keg of black ipa or bribie's 4pines copy to bring.
If anyone else is bringing something, it'd be good to know what to help me choose one (eg. don't want to bring the ipa if there are going to be lots of strong beers on a hot day)


----------



## micbrew

From past swaps we have had heaps of kegs to sample from .. and sometimes you can grab a spot in someone else's set up.
But yeah ..ice & a bucket of sort is prooly a good idea


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Yoga mat wrap the top of the keg and sit the bottom 1/3rd in esky/ice and it stays ice cold all day as the bottom half is where the flow of beer comes from and as it empties the gas space above it auto-insulating [emoji3]


----------



## AJ80

I still don't keg so will bring bottles. Lots of bottles. Some of them infected. On purpose. All will contain beer.


----------



## technobabble66

^^ same*



* though not on purpose. **


** and I do have some minikegs so I'll prolly bring one of them.


----------



## technobabble66

@laxation, there's generally a good spread of beers, but it's also a bit of pot luck. 
Last one seemed to have few IPAs but the one before that had plenty, plus lots of RIS. Lots. 
Fwiw, even if there are other IPAs there, it can be great to compare the differences in hops, grists & yeasts. 
Basically just try to bring a beer you think is good (for you) regardless of what it is. 
I'll possibly be bringing an Aussie Alt/Bitter, that may not be great, and maybe my result from Rusty's RyeAPA, if that helps.


----------



## Midnight Brew

laxation said:


> Will there be a way to keep kegs cold? do we just chuck them in a big esky and keep it iced up?
> 
> With my beer taps being out of action I'll have almost full keg of black ipa or bribie's 4pines copy to bring.
> If anyone else is bringing something, it'd be good to know what to help me choose one (eg. don't want to bring the ipa if there are going to be lots of strong beers on a hot day)



There's a 3 tap keezer and 4 tap miracle box here so there should be plenty of cold beer. Bring whatever you like, infected intended or not. Sometimes it's good to bring an infected bottle just to get some feedback from other brewers of what it might be or where you make improvements.


----------



## technobabble66

... like "don't let your beer get infected" or "improve your sanitation". Solid advice from experienced* brewers. We're good like that. 
[emoji1]



* experienced = have brewed beer before [emoji57]


----------



## malt junkie

technobabble66 said:


> * experienced = have brewed beer before


Glad you didn't throw any weight behind previous brews being some what successful or not.


----------



## Mardoo

*Swappers*

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 7%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry wheat 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

*Attendees*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

*Cubists*

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Reardo
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Bigchamp
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23.Mardoo (OK, maybe just one more)
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## Mardoo

OK guys, I have a final cube cost. We ended up going through Clever Brewing for grain, hops and yeast nutrient. Gotta support the folks who support the community, ay? It's not as cheap as I was hoping, but you can't always get bulk buy prices  It'll be $27.50 per cube, which allows for grain, bittering hops, yeast nutrient, gas, water and electricity. I'm bringing some Brewbrite.

We need final cube numbers ASAP, so if this changes any of your minds, please adjust accordingly. I'll close the cube count tomorrow night, and Russ will send out PM's with his banking details.

This is really getting to the point that we should set up an account with Bintani, buy the equipment off Idzy and Husky, and take out stock in an LPG company.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

MrDoo if I don't manage to get there on the day an I allowed to grab a cube? 

I know protocol would normally be cubes for those that actually turn up. So I'm ok with deleting me of the cube list.. But if your going to have more cubes than attendees I'd love to get one.


----------



## Mardoo

I’m cool with it, but Im not the final word. I’d say it’s up to Brewmaster.


----------



## Nullnvoid

GrumpyPaul said:


> MrDoo if I don't manage to get there on the day an I allowed to grab a cube?
> 
> I know protocol would normally be cubes for those that actually turn up. So I'm ok with deleting me of the cube list.. But if your going to have more cubes than attendees I'd love to get one.



I'll field this one. 

I think as have more cubes than people wanting them you can have a cube. 

We are actually in a good place at the moment where the output is bigger than we have ever had thanks to the BFK and so it allows for heaps more cubes.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Nullnvoid said:


> I'll field this one.
> 
> I think as have more cubes than people wanting them you can have a cube.
> 
> We are actually in a good place at the moment where the output is bigger than we have ever had thanks to the BFK and so it allows for heaps more cubes.


You're the best brew master every Russ.

I'll do my best to drop on on the day for a bit if I can.

Mardoo. I'll drop a cube at yours someone beforehand.

Thanks boys


----------



## reardo

Missed the cube removal. Bigchamp and I are now off. 

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 7%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry wheat 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. 
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. 
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23.Mardoo (OK, maybe just one more)
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## TSMill

Pardon the ignorance of a first timer, but given there are 5 empty spots in the swap list, does that mean I need to provide 18 beers total?


----------



## Danscraftbeer

TSMill said:


> Pardon the ignorance of a first timer, but given there are 5 empty spots in the swap list, does that mean I need to provide 18 beers total?


I'd still stick to the 24. Last time we had extras and just shared them around so you still take home 24. 
2 of a kind or whatever. Or just take home what doesn't get taken.


----------



## Nullnvoid

GrumpyPaul said:


> You're the best brew master every Russ.
> 
> I'll do my best to drop on on the day for a bit if I can.
> 
> Mardoo. I'll drop a cube at yours someone beforehand.
> 
> Thanks boys



One day you will have to come to one of these things proper he says cheekily . 

Or perhaps a surcharge for non attendees


----------



## Mardoo

That’s how we pay for the system! Everyone in Victoria who does not attend the swap owes us $10. And Canberra, cuz they’re kind of just floating out there.


----------



## Mardoo

BTW, I'll only be at the swap for a limited time on Saturday, as I'm starting my new job Saturday evening. Boohoo! Then again, I'm starting a new job at Forager's Drop. Woohoo! Will probably come for the morning startup of the brew.


----------



## technobabble66

TSMill said:


> Pardon the ignorance of a first timer, but given there are 5 empty spots in the swap list, does that mean I need to provide 18 beers total?





Danscraftbeer said:


> I'd still stick to the 24. Last time we had extras and just shared them around so you still take home 24.
> 2 of a kind or whatever. Or just take home what doesn't get taken.



I'd say different - I basically only got 24 bottles out of mine, so I'm keen to keep a few spares if that's doable. 
Having said that, I'd agree that you should probably bring a spare or 2, as it's always polite to donate a bottle to some of those deserving, such as the head brewer (plus maybe an assistant or 2), the main food coordinator/contributors, the venue host, etc. Or just have 1 or 2 spares to swap between others who you want to try your beer. 
So fwiw, I'll probably bring 20 (assuming 18 swappers) or so of these swap beers plus another few select beers.


----------



## technobabble66

Maybe put a spare cube aside for the host? And he who provides the BFK? (Maybe idzy as he missed out last time when he hosted?). 
Not sure if the numbers allow for "donations", but just thought I'd put the suggestion out there.


----------



## Mardoo

Yep, host is already getting a spare cube. Thanks for reminding me to add.

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 7%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry wheat 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Host Cube (Nullnvoid)
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Mardoo (OK, maybe just one more)
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Also still some peeps who need to register their attendance in the FOOD thread so we can cater.

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/vic-2017-xmas-case-swap-food.97027/


----------



## Whiteferret

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80
10.
11.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 7%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry wheat 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Host Cube (Nullnvoid)
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Mardoo (OK, maybe just one more)
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23. Whiteferret (2nd one if enough)
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.

Sorry guys pulling out of the swap as I don't think what I've done is worthy. 
Still coming on Friday till Sunday though. 
Put myself down for a second cube if available.


----------



## Whiteferret

Anyone interested in hibay reflectors as mill hopper work has done a lighting upgrade and I saved these. Probably hold a 20 liter bucket of grain
About 10 available free if anyone wants one.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80
10.
11.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 7%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry wheat 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Host Cube (Midnight Brew)
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Mardoo (OK, maybe just one more)
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23. Whiteferret (2nd one if enough)
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.

Just fixing up the list, Mardoo bless his big heart put me down as the host cube 

Come on guys, still room for more people to take up second cubes


----------



## laxation

Mardoo said:


> BTW, I'll only be at the swap for a limited time on Saturday, as I'm starting my new job Saturday evening. Boohoo! Then again, I'm starting a new job at Forager's Drop. Woohoo! Will probably come for the morning startup of the brew.


what sort of boss makes you start on case swap weekend!


----------



## technobabble66

YIAC


----------



## laxation

I'll grab one more for a friend - he's overseas but I reckon he'd want one...

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80
10.
11.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 7%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry wheat 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7.
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. Mofox1
19. droid
20. Husky
21. Laxation
22. Midnight Brew
23. Dr_Rocks
24. Grott
25. Danscraftbeer

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Host Cube (Midnight Brew)
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Mardoo (OK, maybe just one more)
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23. Whiteferret (2nd one if enough)
24. Laxation (#2)
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## mofox1

Mardoo said:


> BTW, I'll only be at the swap for a limited time on Saturday, as I'm starting my new job Saturday evening. Boohoo! Then again, I'm starting a new job at Forager's Drop. Woohoo! Will probably come for the morning startup of the brew.


**** no! That's bloody awesome


----------



## Mardoo

laxation said:


> what sort of boss makes you start on case swap weekend!



The one who’s missing it too


----------



## Malt Mule

Can some add me to the attendees list please


----------



## Mardoo

Done at number 7. Do you want a cube Malt Mule? Need to know by tonight.

Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80
10.
11.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 7%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry wheat 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Malt Mule
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.Mofox1
15. droid
16. Husky
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Grott
21. Danscraftbeer
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Host Cube (Midnight Brew)
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Mardoo (OK, maybe just one more)
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23. Whiteferret (2nd one if enough)
24. Laxation (#2)
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## Midnight Brew

PM's have gone out. Let me know if I have missed anyone.


----------



## AJ80

Midnight Brew said:


> There's a 3 tap keezer and 4 tap miracle box here so there should be plenty of cold beer. Bring whatever you like, infected intended or not. Sometimes it's good to bring an infected bottle just to get some feedback from other brewers of what it might be or where you make improvements.



The infected bottle that Wiggman brought to the last swap (Belgian golden strong from memory) was delish. Not all infections taste bad!


----------



## malt junkie

Bottled both swap brews today, with the malt mule, sadly there was an infection (lacto) good news it was the raspberry wheat which is now a raspberry sour, I won't swap this however it has been bottled and will come to swap so take a bottle if your so inclined who knows where it will go. The malt mule thought it was great, me I have the flu still. The offensive summer Stout is tasting good though a little young and I redid my numbers so 8% it is.





Swappers

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80
10.
11.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 8%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry *sour* 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer
24. (donation)

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Malt Mule
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.Mofox1
15. droid
16. Husky
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Grott
21. Danscraftbeer
22.
23.
24.
25.

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Host Cube (Midnight Brew)
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Mardoo (OK, maybe just one more)
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23. Whiteferret (2nd one if enough)
24. Laxation (#2)
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Swappers.

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80
10.
11.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 8%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. Husky
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry *sour* 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer - Summer of 59. Draught so its good to go. 
24. (donation)


----------



## husky

Swappers.

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80
10.
11.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 8%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. 
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. Midnight Brew
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry *sour* 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer - Summer of 59. Draught so its good to go. 
24. (donation)

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Malt Mule
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.Mofox1
15. droid
16. Husky
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Grott
21. Danscraftbeer
22.
23.
24.
25.

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Host Cube (Midnight Brew)
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Mardoo (OK, maybe just one more)
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23. Whiteferret (2nd one if enough)
24. Laxation (#2)
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Swappers.

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80
10.
11. Midnight Brew - House Ale (Chinook flowers and Belgian Ardennes) - ready.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 8%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. 
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. 
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry *sour* 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer - Summer of 59. Draught so its good to go. 
24. (donation)

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Malt Mule
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.Mofox1
15. droid
16. Husky
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Grott
21. Danscraftbeer
22.
23.
24.
25.

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Host Cube (Midnight Brew)
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Mardoo (OK, maybe just one more)
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23. Whiteferret (2nd one if enough)
24. Laxation (#2)
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## Mardoo

Whiteferret said:


> Anyone interested in hibay reflectors as mill hopper work has done a lighting upgrade and I saved these. Probably hold a 20 liter bucket of grain
> About 10 available free if anyone wants one.View attachment 109811


I'd go one of those WF.


----------



## AJ80

malt junkie said:


> Bottled both swap brews today, with the malt mule, sadly there was an infection (lacto) good news it was the raspberry wheat which is now a raspberry sour, I won't swap this however it has been bottled and will come to swap so take a bottle if your so inclined who knows where it will go. The malt mule thought it was great, me I have the flu still. The offensive summer Stout is tasting good though a little young and I redid my numbers so 8% it is.



I vote leave the raspberry sour in the swap.


----------



## Mardoo

Yep. Leave it.


----------



## droid

Whiteferret said:


> Anyone interested in hibay reflectors as mill hopper work has done a lighting upgrade and I saved these. Probably hold a 20 liter bucket of grain
> About 10 available free if anyone wants one.View attachment 109811


Can I grab one please Wayne? - cheers

Swappers.

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80
10.
11. Midnight Brew - House Ale (Chinook flowers and Belgian Ardennes) - ready.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 8%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. 
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. 
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry *sour* 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer - Summer of 59. Draught so its good to go. 
24. (donation)

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Malt Mule
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.Mofox1
15. droid
16. Husky
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Grott
21. Danscraftbeer
22.
23.
24.
25.

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Host Cube (Midnight Brew)
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Mardoo (OK, maybe just one more)
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23. Whiteferret (2nd one if enough)
24. Laxation (#2)
25. droid (#2)
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## Mardoo

OK, cube list is definitely closed now.

Swappers.

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80
10.
11. Midnight Brew - House Ale (Chinook flowers and Belgian Ardennes) - ready.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 8%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. 
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. 
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry *sour* 5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer - Summer of 59. Draught so its good to go. 
24. (donation)

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Malt Mule
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.Mofox1
15. droid
16. Husky
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Grott
21. Danscraftbeer
22.
23.
24.
25.

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Host Cube (Midnight Brew)
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Mardoo (OK, maybe just one more)
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23. Whiteferret (2nd one if enough)
24. Laxation (#2)
25. droid (#2)


----------



## droid

@Midnight Brew how are you off for:

drinking hose from tap to HLT
cleaning product for stainless, fittings etc

can we use sodium perc on the eskies or is that more a warm water and soap kinda thing? last swap I used a rag and pressure sprayer but a softening of the sticky stuff would make things easier


----------



## malt junkie

Sod perc, shot glasses and paddles, soda stream, tapping and gas spare parts bin, and some beers already packed. No issue with space, the return journey however ...... I prolly should have got those roof racks.

@MartinOC should I drop into the shop to pick up gear friday morning?


----------



## Midnight Brew

droid said:


> @Midnight Brew how are you off for:
> 
> drinking hose from tap to HLT
> cleaning product for stainless, fittings etc
> 
> can we use sodium perc on the eskies or is that more a warm water and soap kinda thing? last swap I used a rag and pressure sprayer but a softening of the sticky stuff would make things easier



I have about 10 metres of food grade with a ball valve the runs from garden tap, if you have a spare hose bring it along and I’ll connect another ball valve for more flow.


----------



## droid

Midnight Brew said:


> I have about 10 metres of food grade with a ball valve the runs from garden tap, if you have a spare hose bring it along and I’ll connect another ball valve for more flow.


okee dokey


----------



## AJ80

Just finished bottling.

Swappers.

1. Idzy
2. Mardoo - Treacle Stout - Drink now or later. Now, the treacle is interesting with the hops. Later, all will balance out.
3. Technobabble66 - Rezza Bitter (WLP-059) 4.6%, drink now, but maybe leave an extra week.
4. DJ_L3thAL - Macleod Bitter (WLP059) 4.8%, drink now.
5. JB - Sticke 'em up! 6.5% drink 2018
6. Micbrew
7.
8.
9. AJ80 - a sour in the rye (Oud Bruin with rye). Drink from mid-February 2018. Should age well for up to 3-4 years if you're patient. 
10.
11. Midnight Brew - House Ale (Chinook flowers and Belgian Ardennes) - ready.
12. malt mule Offensive summer stout 8%
13.
14.
15. Mofox1
16. 
17. droid - Belgian Wit
18. Laxation - Xmas Ale, 6.7%. OK to drink now, but intended for Christmas onwards
19. 
20. Malt Junkie- Raspberry *sour*5.5%
21. TSMILL - half biere de garde 7.5%, half saison 8%
22. Dr_Rocks - Igneous American Pale Ale (US-05) 4.5%, drink from 9th December (will bottle 18th Nov)
23. Danscraftbeer - Summer of 59. Draught so its good to go. 
24. (donation)

Attendees

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. JB
5. Micbrew
69. DJ_L3thAL
7. Malt Mule
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Malt junkie
14.Mofox1
15. droid
16. Husky
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Grott
21. Danscraftbeer
22.
23.
24.
25.

Cubists

1. Idzy
2. Technobabble66
3. Mardoo
4. DJ_L3thAL
5. JB
6. Micbrew
7. Host Cube (Midnight Brew)
8. Nullnvoid
9. AJ80
10. Whiteferret
11.GrumpyPaul
12. MartinOC
13. Mardoo (OK, maybe just one more)
14. Mofox1
15. Husky
16. droid
17. Laxation
18. Midnight Brew
19. Dr_Rocks
20. Danscraftbeer
21. MJ 2 x12??
22. Dr_Rocks (picking up for a mate)
23. Whiteferret (2nd one if enough)
24. Laxation (#2)
25. droid (#2)


----------



## Mardoo

Hey folks,

Here are the recipes for the swap brew. There's the full-size one - here's lookin' at you Russell - and a 22L one, so those of you who use Beersmith can mess with hop additions for your cubes. If you want the separate equipment profile, it's here too. See you Saturday!


----------



## Nullnvoid

You read my mind Mardoo! I was just thinking I needed this  Thanks!!!


----------



## laxation

Could I be difficult and ask for a screenshot of the 22l version? I only have beersmith on mobile


----------



## technobabble66

(.... & I don't have beer smith [emoji1])


----------



## Nullnvoid

This has my playing arounds, so disregard the cascade and chinook additions


----------



## Mardoo

I can print them out as pdf’s and post them in a bit.

And @laxation, I’ll save it to the cloud as a public recipe.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Here it is without my additions


----------



## laxation

Thanks guys. Planning falconer's flight and cascade for my one and amarillo for a friend, so this is very useful!


----------



## Mardoo

Hey @laxation , the recipes are on the Beersmith cloud now. Just search for Swap Amber and they're both there.

Also, here are the pdf's for those not using Beersmith.


----------



## laxation

Thanks! 
My beersmith says the Magnum gives 23.9 IBUs for some reason, I assume this is some setting I have wrong somewhere. Does anyone know how to fix? Not a huge deal...


----------



## Mardoo

I use the Rager rather than Tinseth formula for estimating hop IBU’s. That could be it. Otherwise I’m not sure.


----------



## technobabble66

Thanks v much for posting the recipes!

Hey, aren't the salts around the wrong way?
Shouldn't MgSO4 be the smallest addition of the 3, with either CaCl or CaSO4 being the highest, and the other of those 2 the 2nd highest?

My understanding is that you do most of the heavy lifting with the 2 calcium salts, and the MgSO4 is just to get the Mg up to a decent level (like >5ppm). 

No biggie, just thought I'd check


----------



## Mardoo

I get where you’re coming from. I looked at that and thought WTF!! I went back to Bru’n Water to check the results. Bru’n Water seems to have a different take on it. Bru’n Water seems to rely on MgSO4 for its sulfate additions more than I’ve seen before. 

I have thought that way as well, but I’m finding with the Bru’n Water profiles, I’m getting more solid bitterness, and Mg profile doesn’t get above 15ppm. I know there are some ways Martin Brungard’s assertions about water treatment differ from John Palmer’s. I decided to give it a go and am happy with the results.

I may yet go back the other way, or rather, apply the different ways according to the beer I’m brewing. Sometimes I want a soft bitterness, and sometimes I want something a bit more Stone-like. I’ve been trying to get Stone-like bittering for some time, and to my palate, the Bru’n Water profiles are getting me there.

EDIT: Actually, I relied on BeerSmith’s calculator, using the Bru’n Water profile. BeerSmith’s mineral calculator comes up with slightly higher amounts. I’ll go back to Bru’n Water this arvo, but it’s not a major difference.


----------



## laxation

laxation said:


> Thanks guys. Planning falconer's flight and cascade for my one


I've never used Northern Brewer for anything, does anyone know if it would work well (ie not be shit) with these?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

It’s a bit minty, fresh sorta tasting. I don’t mind it and recently did a German pils with it used late and that turned out quite nice indeed. I haven’t used FF but think it would complement the cascade well


----------



## technobabble66

Mardoo said:


> I get where you’re coming from. I looked at that and thought WTF!! I went back to Bru’n Water to check the results. Bru’n Water seems to have a different take on it. Bru’n Water seems to rely on MgSO4 for its sulfate additions more than I’ve seen before.
> ....


All good. 
Kinda funny, I thought I *was* following Martin/Bru'n 's philosophy with the primary use of the calcium salts (plus manticle et al). [emoji1]
I might recheck some of Bru'n 's theory/advice when I get a chance, then - I'd definitely find his approach & spreadsheet to be the best both quantitatively & qualitatively. 
I might need to reconsider my sulfate source.


----------



## Mardoo

laxation said:


> I've never used Northern Brewer for anything, does anyone know if it would work well (ie not be shit) with these?



Honestly, since the Falconer’s Flight is a blend, I’d just go with that on its own, unless you want to boost the citrus aspect. Then I’d add the Cascade. I myself would go 3/4 FF and 1/4 Cascade


----------



## technobabble66

Quick question:
There is some Caramalt in the recipe. I notice it says Simpsons, but Clever only seems to stock Bairds.
It's not a big issue, but I'm wondering which it is, as there's a fair difference in the EBC (~35 EBC for simpsons cf 65 EBC for Bairds)?


----------



## Mardoo

Oops, Baird's Pale Crystal and Baird's Dark Crystal are what was ordered. Forgot to change that.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Thanks for the recipe and just thinking out loud here.
Style as Red IPA. Or Red ale etc. The bitterness ratio is low as would be. I still have home grown 90g Red Earth and 140g Goldings. I may throw some, or all of them into the cube to help it up to the bitterness I'm used to. With some unique yeast maybe even Red Ale wpl004? or british, or, or something other than standards.
I,ve hogged so much on home grown Cascade and Chinook I feel like giving it a miss or it will taste like all my other beers ha..


----------



## Mardoo

Yeah, hop as you will. Bittering is to 30 IBU so you can supplement bittering with cube additions. I reckon the Goldings and Red Earth would be an interesting combination. I merely chose Red IPA as it’s the closest style given to the intended wort produced. For me, I’m not hugely interested in BJCP style classifications. To me this beer will be a hoppy amber, plain and simple. I may have a crack at this with the White Labs Burton Ale. Lovely yeast.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

I've just cultured up that Burton yeast and froze a vial so its definitely an option.


----------



## laxation

my keg fridge is in pieces so i have the keg king 4-way manifold sitting around & ready to go. is there any use bringing this along or are we all good for gas connections?


----------



## Midnight Brew

laxation said:


> my keg fridge is in pieces so i have the keg king 4-way manifold sitting around & ready to go. is there any use bringing this along or are we all good for gas connections?


Unless anyone else is bringing a jockey box, I’d say leave it


----------



## malt junkie

I've got enough splitters and stuff to cover, threw in spare reg, and soda stream kit, we should be good. Cam left you a voice mail! what time you getting to Clever, John and I have some gear to pick up, so we may as well give you guys a hand with the malt etc.


----------



## Midnight Brew

T’was two nights before the Victorian case swap
It was dark, quiet and rainy all around
The home brewers all pack their things
To make their way to old Croydon Town

Inside the dark and quiet house
The pizza dough for Friday night rises
You see fermentation is the key
To all our much-awarded surprises

The keezer is full, the fullest it’s been 
With a fresh coat of chalkboard paint
Beers to cool down from this humid weather
The brewers will not hesitate

We hope to see the faces of folks, faces of new and of old
Bringing beers and styles and people together
Creating that fluidly gold

Foraging their bottle supplies 
In hopes to bring their mightiest Drop
Mardoo’s Amber is sure to be tasty
Any which way you hop.

The night is late and now has come time to rest this weary brain
For tomorrow I’m meeting with a Clever Bloke
Just before 10am, to mill all his grain

So come along brewers from far and wide
We’ll talk, we’ll laugh, we’ll chew
Be sure to bring your brewing pride
To the house of Midnight Brew


----------



## malt junkie

The car, she be loaded and ready to go! May have to strap young John to the bull bar for the return journey, but hey, he won't know!!! Tie some antlers to his head and even the cops will be good with it.

see you guys soon!


----------



## technobabble66

malt junkie said:


> The car, she be loaded and ready to go!
> May have to strap young John to the bull bar for the journey's return,
> But hey, ....... he won't know!!!
> Tie some antlers to his head,
> And even the cops will be satisfi-Ed.
> 
> see you guys soon!


FTFY [emoji6]


----------



## micbrew

And the good lord said , give them rain , thunder lightning ...and pizza and and a pillow (for droid)
and the good lord provided 

gotta luv a case swap


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Stay dry boys.... That was a decent storm earlier.


----------



## technobabble66

Where are the photos?!?


----------



## mofox1

technobabble66 said:


> Where are the photos?!?


Probably too much ris last night and still nursing hangovers while eating bacon... Reckon mash in had happened yet?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Just filling mash tuns now. 

Photos should be coming.


----------



## Nullnvoid




----------



## Midnight Brew

So much serenity. 

How about that rain?


----------



## DU99

nice view over the fence


----------



## Curly79

More photos! Please[emoji16]


----------



## technobabble66




----------



## Nullnvoid

That's all I have. Went well. 600litres. Cleaned packed up and back on cars by 6pm.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Thanks everyone for a great weekend! Sorry had to leave early this morning. I hope the rest of the clean up is not too bad. 

There may be a few people feeling a bit dusty this morning. 

Thanks to Midnight, and parents for opening up your house to us lot. So very kind. 

Thanks to everyone that helped with the brew. It went seamlessly and I think there were no major issues! Big thanks to whiteferret who once again never strayed to far from the brewing action! 

To the guys that provided all the food, simply amazing. I say this everytime but we eat like kings and even though I gave Dr Rocks a hard time that brisket was ******* amazing. 

What a great weekend!!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Top effort gents! Setting the bar higher yet again with an efficient brew day! Sorry I couldn’t be there for the rest of the day [emoji853]


----------



## AJ80

Another epic day gents. 

Massive thanks to MidnightBrew as well as Mr and Mrs MidnightBrew senior for hosting. Awesome work by Nullnvoid and WhiteFerret on the brewing front. Hats off to everyone behind the food too - we again ate like kings. That brisket was so damn good and the cheeseburgers were delish! Some great brews to sample over the day too. Some really interesting brews on offer. Special thanks to Martin for opening some very old brews. 

Bring on winter 2018!


----------



## technobabble66

Ditto those 2 ^^
Excellent swap, brewing, drinking & face stuffing event. 
I can't believe the brewing went so smoothly - though rocking up halfway through the sparge probably helps that perception [emoji1]. Great effort by Rusty, plus Wayne (& I'm assuming husky, martin & MJ would've been in there as well). 
Venue & hosts were fantastic - huge thanks to Cam & your parents. The triple level setup was awesome, and the bush section at the back was perfect to setup the fire and wind down after a big day of brewing & drinking. With more drinking!!

Food was excellent. Burgers v tasty and really hit the spot. Maybe a bit more time with the hood down and they would've been perfect [emoji23]
Brisket. Amazeballs. Totes Amazeballs. 

Finally, the array of beers was excellent. Many highlights, especially the Chimay Grand Reserve. But also the variety of other aged beers was a big standout for this year's Xmas swap. Some really amazing beers! Plus some yummy younger ones on tap and from bottles. All very appreciated!!

Cheers! [emoji41]


----------



## husky

Massive thanks to Cam and parentals, what a great spot to spend a couple of days drinking a huge variety of brews and punch out 600 odd litres as well. Great work Rusty as head brewer and all the food providers, just amazing!
The fire in a bush setting drinking some tasty new and old beers Sat night was awesome.
Some notes for next brew: Need another refract for reference, Russ was getting some interesting numbers through the boil. Need more gas bottles. The boil only ran 1 x burner on the medium pressure reg so we only got 22L boil off(3%). Should still be ok but we normally get closer to 50L and 6-8%.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Agree with Husky, the one big thing to take away from the brew was the gas. Having the huge bottle was great but we were only able to have one thing tapped off it and so could only run one burner. We either need smaller bottles to pick up the slack or consider something else. 

It took three hours for the burner the single burner to heat up the strike water and also longer to get it to boil after mash. This could have been considerably shortened with more gas. 

But we coped and I believe still made wort


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

What are those bottles worth? Could we include in overall swap costs at the next one to purchase a bottle?


----------



## Mardoo

I reckon we should think about organising some kind of club out of this, get an ABN and a Bintani account, buy some needed bits, etc.


----------



## droid

awesome, I have photos too will add them as I can, just poured a Lager and feeling pretty tired.

Thanks Cam and your Mum and....esp your Dad - still cant believe I got to have a beer with Kenny Rogers!

That brew-day was smooth as!

How 'bout a bit of synchronized tossing first up?


----------



## droid

Thanks Russ for the brewing - you were rocking that vest!


----------



## droid

mic brews r brew d 2


----------



## droid

thanks Mick for making a call... and 30 minutes later on a dark and nasty night I had a pillow made to order and delivered....you're my go-to-guy!!


----------



## JB

Thanks Cam, you and you patents very gracious hosts. Well done Rusty as head brewer.

Thanks to all the helpers too. To Martin for organising the grain & letting us mill at Clever makes such a massive difference. For all the guys that helped setup & break down the gear, the cleaning & packing away the gear back into trailers. Thanks to Mardoo, Idzy, Husky, Curly & Cam for bringing all the gear.

Cheers to the guys who formed the production line for the cubing & the guys that helped with the beer swap sorting. 

Cheers to all the great beers, AJ as usual - infected AF  lagers da bomb too, thanks Cam for all the taps & beers, Lax majic black IPA, Droid ripping hoppy Pales, Malt Junkie for the RISs, Dan really great beers, damn ... dug myself a hole can't remember who's was who's ... thanks everyone who brought along beers! 

As mentioned food was superb, thanks Dr Rocks for the insanely amazing brisket & Idzy for the smoker. DJ with the brilliant burgers, Cam & fam with the most awesome pizza. Thanks to Malt junkie for cooking Sat brekkie, Droid I owe you my life for the magic coffee setup! AJ's $80 coleslaw was worth it & the rolls. The snacks kept me going too.

Apologies to those i missed - but for all the other stuff that is brought along and do all the little things that go unnoticed - that is the stuff that goes to making the weekend run so smoothly. Cheers! 

Thank you beer gods.


----------



## droid

couple more



Martin had several aged beers, discovered recently at his Dads including one 23 year old beer - all the ones I tried were awesome - good stuff man!


----------



## droid

Techno - loading up his cubes with some green


----------



## droid

A warning sign for JB - who left some skin behind on a recent brew with the BFK



have the kids gone to bed yet? this picture is for M+ Mature audiences only!


----------



## droid

will post more tomoz - cheers gents


----------



## Dr_Rocks

Cheers fellas, as a first-timer it was a very friendly, welcoming weekend. I learnt a lot, had some great convos and tasted some awesome brews and it was good to connect with like-minded beer folk.

Cheers Cam and folks for playing host, Russ for the big brew and all involved for the great experience. Will be back next year for sure at least once (but hopefully twice).


----------



## malt junkie

T'was another epic brewers experience, I can only echo the sentiments about our hosts, and the head brewer. If I were to add anything further it would be to all the attendees, the weekend went so smoothly because of all the little thing you did throughout the weekend. Also thanks to all the guys who helped out malt mule and cooled him down when he nearly melted on us.


----------



## husky

MJ, good and bad news
good - I think I can account for the missing RIS glass
bad - I think its about 3 turns away from Cams house. Something glassy flew off the back of the ute on the way home........... my bad

Cam, your dad was a champ, after a few Tooths Pale's he would tell you his life story. Spent about an hr at least talking cars with him last night. Always fun to talk cars especially old ones!

Not sure who organises brewers for these events but I'm happy to put my hand up to head or asst brewer at one of the next ones.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Looks like we have our next victim....I mean head brewer . Good on you Husky!


----------



## malt junkie

husky said:


> MJ, good and bad news
> good - I think I can account for the missing RIS glass
> bad - I think its about 3 turns away from Cams house. Something glassy flew off the back of the ute on the way home........... my bad





husky said:


> Not sure who organises brewers for these events but I'm happy to put my hand up to head or asst brewer at one of the next ones.


----------



## droid

thanks to Idzy for his gear and thanks to Husky for his set-up, truly embracing the spirit of sharing there's no question that you guys are valued members of the home brewing community in Victoria







where'd we be without this stuff?




but it's not just the gear that gets it all done...a special shout-out to JB who quite often asked me if I needed help and that's the thing I take away from this event - people embracing the spirit of group participation


----------



## droid




----------



## droid

Cams Jocky box worked a treat!
We had some crazy weather on the Friday night, lightening and terrential rain for a while
Dr Rocks pretty much went straight into my VIP coffee list cooking up the brisket all day Saturday thanks mate
Some other random picks incl


----------



## Nullnvoid

Great pictures Droid! 

Thanks for taking so many.


----------



## Grott

Great pictures and undoubtably a bloody great time. (For those that don’t know could names be put to photos as it’s nice to have a face behind the members here.)


----------



## Grott

Ps What happens at a Vic Xmas Case Swap *doesn’t* stay at a Vic Xmas Case Swap!
Give us the gossip.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Grott said:


> Great pictures and undoubtably a bloody great time. (For those that don’t know could names be put to photos as it’s nice to have a face behind the members here.)



The guy in the sexy hi vis is an amazing guy!


----------



## malt junkie

if there was a disappointment it was @Cocko, mate 3 newbies, brought the duck tape and zip ties specially for you. Grott No big announcements or up coming pregnancies though Idzy did have that twinkle in his eye so the announcement No.6 is on the way wouldn't suprise in the next few months!


----------



## Grott

Are they your legs in them shorts?


----------



## JB

Nullnvoid said:


> The guy in the sexy hi vis is an amazing guy!



And he strangely seemed to know alot about everyone's Mums.


----------



## Grott

One thing for sure, you brewers really have got it all together. From where I sit, top brewing setups, top brews, top food and top hosts. 
Me and the old man could have sat under the shade of a coolabah tree - drinking, talking cars and reminiscing about old times.


----------



## Grott

JB said:


> And he strangely seemed to know alot about everyone's Mums.


Love it


----------



## JB

droid said:


>



You fit evening all back in! Or was this the before shot?

Thanks for all the photos Droid, freakin awesome!


----------



## Nullnvoid

JB said:


> And he strangely seemed to know alot about everyone's Mums.



Your mum loves it!


----------



## Nullnvoid

JB said:


> You fit evening all back in! Or was this the before shot?
> 
> Thanks for all the photos Droid, freakin awesome!



Empty cube, must have been before


----------



## Nullnvoid

Grott said:


> Are they your legs in them shorts?



I'm like the dentist in the ads, I can't show you my face, but I can show my legs


----------



## Midnight Brew

Boy oh boy, where to begin.

Pre-History:
*Idzy and Husky*: your passions and enthusiasm about brewing have resulted in significant equipment investments which make these days run so smooth and result in wort from everyone. Again I echo what others have said but you blokes don't do anything in halves!
*Madhu* (and the same applies to *Yob*): your curiosities and tinkering with this system are able to achieve both delicious beer but keep the day as simple as possible. Thank you for running trials batches and dialling in the recipe.
*MartinOC* and alter ego: allowing us to mill the grain and sourcing our ingredients goes along way in aiding us to get the order in time and letting us mill at the closest possible moment for the brew day. Thank you again for your consistent dedication to the home-brew community and quality feedback. (also thanks for the decades old beer. 
Hidden figure *Wayne *the white ferret*, *always able to lend a hand and haul equipment all over Victoria in the name of brewing. I was stoked that all that you had to bring was a swag and your brew knowledge. 

The Weekend:
*JB, Mike and the Mule*: Thanks for lending a hand in grain milling and setting up things before the masses arrived. Nothing quiet like a sneaky beer while setting up and preparing for the weekend to make sure everyone had a hand carting stuff in.
*Dr Rocks* (Ben fro Bendigo, still gives me a chuckle), that brisket mate, everyone was talking about it. Good call on the extra smoker and the end result was loved by everyone. I fear I fell behind a tad on drinking activities and should have eaten a heap more to keep up with everyone else brisket filled bellies. Mum and Dad are stoked with the leftovers. The Sunday breaky was perfect for lining the stomachs of everyone before the big drive, thanks yet again.
*AJ*: sourcing the bread for breaky, lunch, dinner and breaky, we still had leftovers which was well planned. The coleslaw side batch you mad me saved me yesterday afternoon. I had halve Saturday night and half last night. Should of scoffed it all down Saturday, I think I would of been still kicking for a few extra hours. 
*MJ*: Breaky Chief Saturday, superb job in feeding the masses in preparation for the big day, all stems from a big meal.
*Jonnyoid*: That coffee machine was an excellent addition that played a big role in the getting the day started. After that double shot you gave me, well lets say it was a three flush job. Coffee was a huge success, loved your work and dedication to rising early to kick the caffeine.
*DJ* Nath3l: Showed up for three hours, cooked everyone lunch, powered through to say hello and have a chat and a beer with everyone before attending prior commitments. Mate, thank you for committing to your role, wish we got to have a chat and laugh. Certainly we'll make up for it.
*Russvoid*: Nailed the head brewer position. Delegated effectively and remained on top of it. Big thanks to co-ordinating the day and the pre-organisation that went into the event.
Heath and Martin: The gas bottle was crucial addition, thanks for transporting and letting us borrow, huge money saver and we were almost covered.
*Danscraft*: That chilli sauce is going to be a welcome addition to my diet, cannot wait to put to good use. Your beer really hit a note with my old man, I think it goes without saying, his favourite home brew ever. Also thank you for brining rhizomes for everyone.
*Micbrew and Laxation *(we up to 4 Michaels now?) always ready to go and ready to help. Many hands make light work and you were both always in the right spot for a lift, carry, pour, squeeze, seal. 

Bruce and Sharon were really happy with how the entire weekend flowed, there was little to no mess considering the torrential downpour on Friday night, the pizza station worked a treat. We sacrificed a little of the lawn but all in the name of Thunder Ale. The campsite/land worked wonderfully with access, plenty of room cars and zero mess. My old man had a ball, he slowly recovered yesterday and kept telling me about who he spoke to and the array of beers he tried. I think the fire up the back, Danny's Whitehorse Ale and the old albums really hit a key in his heart. He even outlasted me on Saturday night! With the Swap being so successful, we now have this venue lined up for future Summer swaps.

In summary, I had more fun this weekend than Bob Seger did in the backseat of his '60 Chevy. If I recall correctly, Summer 2018 will either be at MartinOC's or back here. Thank you everyone for making it so smooth to run and keeping the hosts happy. Look forward to the next swap!


----------



## DU99

Instant Brewery..cool idea for tv show


----------



## TheWiggman

I probably shouldn't have perused this thread, got mega-jealous at the obvious good times being had. Family comes first however and I'm 100% aiming to be there in July.
On another note I'm still willing to hold the event at my joint in the Victorian-esque town of Corowa next Christmas as discussed at the last swap. I'm working on getting a shed together by then (currently it's a paddock) but should I have any council issues we'll need a plan B. Shed will be fully concreted, 14 x 8m with 3 phase power. At the very least I'm hoping to have a large concrete slab with the power available and enough tent real estate to cater for an Elvis impersonator concert.


----------



## laxation

Excellent write up cam, i wouldn't know what else to add to that!
Big thanks to you for hosting, to all those who slaved away on the beer for us all, and everyone who helped out to make it a great weekend by bringing food, beer, coffee and just your good selves!


----------



## Grott

Midnight Brew said:


> He even outlasted me on Saturday night!



What’s the big surprise, most of us dads do.


----------



## MartinOC

How the hell did I miss this thread

To preci/echo all the sentiments above, thanks to everyone for their contributions of every magnitude over the weekend.

This time around (& particularly on a personal level), it was really appreciated to be able to just turn-up late, eat magnificent food, do bugger-all in the humidity & just veg-out in the company of my friends, with no specific responsibility, effort or thought required. It was a welcome change & I REALLY needed it. Thanks.

'Promise to get my hands dirty on the next one.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

No one ever appreciates the hour or two of effort that I put in.......


----------



## Nullnvoid

GrumpyPaul said:


> No one ever appreciates the hour or two of effort that I put in.......



Didn't even know you were there


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Nullnvoid said:


> Didn't even know you were there


We can't all wear an attention seeking hi vis vest.


----------



## Nullnvoid

GrumpyPaul said:


> We can't all wear an attention seeking hi vis vest.



You can for the wrong price 

It was an effort to get me out of it . The power!!!!


----------



## Mardoo

But you looked great in the mankini you stepped in to...


----------



## Nullnvoid

Mardoo said:


> But you looked great in the mankini you stepped in to...



Hmmm was it that early in the day, you were not there for that long. 

Something for any newbies interested in coming up guess


----------



## Grott

You also involved in those bright red gloves seen in the post #312?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Grott said:


> You also involved in those bright red gloves seen in the post #312?



Sadly I had no involvement in the red gloves


----------



## Nullnvoid

MartinOC said:


> How the hell did I miss this thread



This the same thread you didn't sign yourself up to swap and get a cube


----------



## malt junkie

Nullnvoid said:


> This the same thread you didn't sign yourself up to swap and get a cube


I think we all need to be drinking the 'water' Martins been drinking!


----------



## Mardoo

Just to add to the already extensive thank you's, Cam and his parents are awesome. I went round last night to pick up my bits and both his folks loved the swap and want to have another there some time. Cam, you and your family are great, and it's always a pleasure to see all of you. I always look forward to seeing not just you, but your Mum and Dad too.

Nullnvoid, taking on the Brewmaster position with only one prior experience on a HERMS system takes big balls, which my Mom says you have. I know there are always folks around to help and offer needed or unneeded advice, but that's a gutsy thing you did. Good on you mate.

All the folks who did food, it takes an army to feed a swap. You guys pumped out some fantastic grub by the sound of it. Unfortunately life intervened and I didn't get to sample it. Also, beer bringers - there was a great lineup.

There have been lots of folks thanked who deserved it, and I say hear here!!! But especially, I want to thank all you guys for your understanding and support over the years. As most of you know, my wife has a serious chronic illness that makes my life extremely unpredictable. Surgery or not, I can swing from, "Yeah, let's do it," to, "Sorry, can't make it" in the course of a couple hours. This has been a huge learning curve for me over the years of our marriage, and having friends who can roll with that makes it liveable for me. Plenty of good friends have dropped off along the way, because there's only so many times some folks can handle six cancellations in a row of something we're supposed to do. Fair enough. But the fact that you all tolerate me being there, then not, then back again, really means something to me. I gots the feels right now.

I've always been someone who digs in deep to make community happen, does the hard yards and the long hours. Now with a family and our situation, it's very hard for me to do that and remain true to my family. However that doesn't change the fact that community is still one of the most important things for me, and it frustrates the hell out of me. I'm really hoping in the next year I'll be able to dig in and shovel hard, but there's never any guarantee. The fact that you guys tolerate this from me makes a huge difference. So thank you all!


----------



## Grott

Brilliantly stated Mardoo.


----------



## Grott

You can share a swag with me in case you have to duck off. Head to toe positioning of course.


----------



## Grott

Nullnvoid “takes big balls, which my Mom says you have.” Your got a bit of a reputation, you been been sitting in those shorts without undies? Again!


----------



## Nullnvoid

Grott said:


> Nullnvoid “takes big balls, which my Mom says you have.” Your got a bit of a reputation, you been been sitting in those shorts without undies? Again!



Your mum loves my reputation!

Just a bit of an in joke from the weekend. See what you missed out on


----------



## Cocko

malt junkie said:


> if there was a disappointment it was @Cocko, mate 3 newbies, brought the duck tape and zip ties specially for you.



I knew I should have come down and said hi.... Looked like a great day... through my binoculars.... from across the way.... while fapping... with an IPA in my date..... Rusty in that vest.... ANYWAYS, thats another story - Glad you guys had a good day, will be at the next with bells on!


----------



## Nullnvoid

Cocko said:


> I knew I should have come down and said hi.... Looked like a great day... through my binoculars.... from across the way.... while fapping... with an IPA in my date..... Rusty in that vest.... ANYWAYS, thats another story - Glad you guys had a good day, will be at the next with bells on!



I hope only bells!


----------



## mofox1

Tasting thread here: https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/vic-2017-xmas-case-swap-tasting-thread.97180/


----------



## droid

couple more


----------



## droid

bloody handy little sucker!




that's it from me - thanks to everyone, hope to see as many of you as poss down by the lake in Winter '18


----------



## Grott

If persons have no objections could avatar names be referenced in the photos so those that don’t know, would now know.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Grott said:


> If persons have no objections could avatar names be referenced in the photos so those that don’t know, would now know.



That last picture of Droids is me. Hahahahaha

I think it would be a more fun game for you to guess


----------



## Grott

Yeh, in the background texting or playing a game or looking up porno?


----------



## JB

Sure.

1st image, top to bottom (kinda): 
Danscraft. Malt Junkie, Idzy, Dr Rocks, Gumpy Paul, Midnight Brew, AJ80, Laxation, JB, Dj Lethal, Technobabble

3rd image, top to bottom:
Laxation, NullnVoid, Malt Junkie, White Ferret, AJ80, Technobabble, JB, Husky


----------



## JB




----------



## JB

Nullnvoid said:


> I think it would be a more fun game for you to guess



I shoulda read your response first.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Grott said:


> Yeh, in the background texting or playing a game or looking up porno?



I meant the smoker. I was the black smoker. Hahahaha


----------



## Grott

That’s funny, bloody good one.


----------



## Nullnvoid

I'm always the one in the hi vis vest.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Very glad that it wasn't this weekend, everything is soaking outside.

On another note, did anyone leave their swap beers behind?


----------



## Mardoo

Midnight Brew said:


> On another note, did anyone leave their swap beers behind?


Are those for TSMill?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Mardoo said:


> Are those for TSMill?



Nope I dropped them back to him [emoji106]


----------



## AJ80

Midnight Brew said:


> Very glad that it wasn't this weekend, everything is soaking outside.
> 
> On another note, did anyone leave their swap beers behind?



Would you believe they are mine??


----------



## TheWiggman

What a selection of chilli sauces... the regret, it burns!


----------



## Nullnvoid

AJ80 said:


> Would you believe they are mine??



No I think they are mine


----------



## droid

I had a dream, a dream of the mother of all collaborations, people from far and wide, a long journey to a point that represented the center of where the collaboration state-walls collide.

The middle of the outback, somewhere in the red center? It was a celebration of community brewing. A festivus of brewing and mateship that saw not only the sharing of beer but those golden nuggets of knowledge too.

It was a sort of like the Dakar rally with a bit of mad max thrown in - buses, vans, utes and BFK's all racing to a destination - to the brewing bivouac. We brewed and drank for a few days before returning home.

2020 perhaps?


----------



## Nullnvoid

droid said:


> I had a dream, a dream of the mother of all collaborations, people from far and wide, a long journey to a point that represented the center of where the collaboration state-walls collide.
> 
> The middle of the outback, somewhere in the red center? It was a celebration of community brewing. A festivus of brewing and mateship that saw not only the sharing of beer but those golden nuggets of knowledge too.
> 
> It was a sort of like the Dakar rally with a bit of mad max thrown in - buses, vans, utes and BFK's all racing to a destination - to the brewing bivouac. We brewed and drank for a few days before returning home.
> 
> 2020 perhaps?



I am so in!!! 

If you actually wanted to get serious about this. I might be able to organise a cattle station outback NSW in Cobar. Would be outback but could have power from a shearing shed but ultimately would be pretty isolated.

Cobar is 12 hours from Melbourne and the property I'm thinking off is 70km out of Cobar.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Nullnvoid said:


> No I think they are mine


No I'm Spartacus


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Nullnvoid said:


> I am so in!!!
> 
> If you actually wanted to get serious about this. I might be able to organise a cattle station outback NSW in Cobar. Would be outback but could have power from a shearing shed but ultimately would be pretty isolated.
> 
> Cobar is 12 hours from Melbourne and the property I'm thinking off is 70km out of Cobar.


This sounds awesome.... i reckon i could drop in for maybe like 3 hours.


----------



## Nullnvoid

GrumpyPaul said:


> This sounds awesome.... i reckon i could drop in for maybe like 3 hours.



I don't think I could handle that much time with you.


----------



## BrockHops

Nullnvoid said:


> I am so in!!!
> 
> If you actually wanted to get serious about this. I might be able to organise a cattle station outback NSW in Cobar. Would be outback but could have power from a shearing shed but ultimately would be pretty isolated.
> 
> Cobar is 12 hours from Melbourne and the property I'm thinking off is 70km out of Cobar.


Good old Cobar!
Spent some time there also far too many Tooheys New's as a young bloke.
That would Definitely be a bus trip..


----------



## BrockHops

droid said:


> I had a dream, a dream of the mother of all collaborations, people from far and wide, a long journey to a point that represented the center of where the collaboration state-walls collide.
> 
> The middle of the outback, somewhere in the red center? It was a celebration of community brewing. A festivus of brewing and mateship that saw not only the sharing of beer but those golden nuggets of knowledge too.
> 
> It was a sort of like the Dakar rally with a bit of mad max thrown in - buses, vans, utes and BFK's all racing to a destination - to the brewing bivouac. We brewed and drank for a few days before returning home.
> 
> 2020 perhaps?


Well the mid year case swap was almost in Mildura, (semi-desert..)
Sure we could set something up at the Perry Sandhills..


----------



## Mardoo

droid said:


> I had a dream, a dream of the mother of all collaborations, people from far and wide, a long journey to a point that represented the center of where the collaboration state-walls collide.
> 
> The middle of the outback, somewhere in the red center? It was a celebration of community brewing. A festivus of brewing and mateship that saw not only the sharing of beer but those golden nuggets of knowledge too.
> 
> It was a sort of like the Dakar rally with a bit of mad max thrown in - buses, vans, utes and BFK's all racing to a destination - to the brewing bivouac. We brewed and drank for a few days before returning home.
> 
> 2020 perhaps?


Funnily enough I've been thinking lately of a what if. What if we had a national case swap each year, perhaps part of ANHC? Brew system required!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Would be easy to kick that off next year as a trial, as ANHC is in Melbourne Town


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Mardoo said:


> Funnily enough I've been thinking lately of a what if. What if we had a national case swap each year, perhaps part of ANHC? Brew system required!



Ive often pondered the same thing - like a scout jamboree but home brewers, or a burning man like festival of brewers.

Each club/group could host a site - doing a brew demo an sharing their brews. gets some music going live or otherwise and you have a festival

Just need to find a big old camp ground that would be willing to host it


----------



## DU99

and cobar gets HOT


----------



## JB

I finally found my pants, these pics were in there 

Droid performing official duties for the head brewer hi vis vest presentation ceremony


----------



## Nullnvoid

DU99 said:


> and cobar gets HOT



Depends when you go. May generally has nice weather, but is friggen cold at night.


----------



## Grott

What a specimen.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Grott said:


> What a specimen.



You must be talking about Droid, who is putting the hi vis on me. Surely


----------



## Grott

Correct of course, it was droid “a fine specimen of a man”

Oh, did I miss “of a man” in that post, sorry.


----------



## technobabble66

JB said:


> I finally found my pants, these pics were in there
> 
> Droid performing official duties for the head brewer hi vis vest presentation ceremony
> 
> ...


If droid presents, does that mean he's the next head brewer?... 
what's the tradition we're going with here?


----------



## malt junkie

should be previous head brewer presenting but Fox wasn't about, and it was still early most of the crew were still snoozin. And I was still on coffee no1....


----------



## Danscraftbeer

The reins get handed over consecutively ideally? or whoever can be there at the time I would think. Just wing it usual?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

GrumpyPaul said:


> Ive often pondered the same thing - like a scout jamboree but home brewers, or a burning man like festival of brewers.
> 
> Each club/group could host a site - doing a brew demo an sharing their brews. gets some music going live or otherwise and you have a festival
> 
> Just need to find a big old camp ground that would be willing to host it



@Mardoo every time I go to Bimbi Park at Cape Otway I think of this - heaps of accommodation and camping options, and that big open camping area down the back.


----------



## mofox1

GrumpyPaul said:


> @Mardoo every time I go to Bimbi Park at Cape Otway I think of this - heaps of accommodation and camping options, and that big open camping area down the back.


Great place btw... Unless you're in koala mating season, then it's uh, rather noisy.


----------

